# Siemers facing 48 guide, outfitter charges



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Man facing 48 guide, outfitter charges
By RICHARD HINTON 
Bismarck Tribune

A Bowbells man is facing 48 charges of providing guide or outfitter services without a license, Burke County court documents show.

Todd M. Siemers also is facing one count of theft of property for allegedly receiving or retaining a North Dakota Game and Fish Department magnetic vehicle sign that had been stolen, the records show.

Siemers had his initial court appearance Tuesday and pleaded not guilty to all charges, Jeffrey Sheets, Burke County state's attorney, said Tuesday.

Siemers faces 20 Class A misdemeanor charges of providing guide or outfitter services without a license in October 2005. He allegedly provided guide and outfitter services to waterfowl hunters and archery deer hunters without a license, the documents show.

He also faces three additional counts of providing guide or outfitter services without a license in September 2004 for allegedly guiding archery deer hunters, according to the records.

Those three charges were filed in September 2006, and the others all were filed in January of this year, records show.

Siemers also faces two counts of guiding on prohibited lands for allegedly guiding two special agents of North Dakota Game and Fish Department enforcement division on Private Lands Open to Sportsmen, according to the documents. Guiding hunters on PLOTS parcels is illegal under North Dakota law.

All are Class A misdemeanors, which carry a maximum penalty of one year in jail and a $2,000 fine, said Sheets.

Siemers also faces 20 charges of acting as a guide or outfitter or advertising as an outfitter without a license, according to the documents.

Siemers is alleged to have advertised hunts on the Internet, including eBay, as well as allegedly representing himself as a guide to prospective clients between January 2005 and November 2005, the records say.

He also faces three counts of providing guide or outfitter services without a license in April 2005 when he allegedly provided spring snow goose hunts to three individuals without having a guide or outfitting license.

All are Class B misdemeanor charges, including the theft of property charge. They carry a maximum penalty of 30 days in jail and a $500 fine, Sheets said.

Siemers posted $1,000 bond on the 2006 changes, and it was carried over to the other charges. He requested a court-appointed attorney.

His next court appearance, a pretrial conference, is scheduled for Feb. 27, Sheets said.

(Reach outdoor writer Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Why, why, why? I guess the almighty $buck$ is the root of all wrong doings. uke:

Ima870man


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I imagine this guy will just get a slap on the wrist too. GEEZ!
:******:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

He probably made more money guiding the 3 spring goose hunters than he will be fined for everything.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I like that when the prosecutors charge it out in even dozens.

Anybody know whats up with the Sheyenne Valley boys?

Its nice to get these announcements when the legislature is in town.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I see that he is selling hunts on E-Bay, that guy is total scum. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Blue Plate said:


> I see that he is selling hunts on E-Bay, that guy is total scum. :eyeroll:


Your'e right......I believe this is him.At least the phone number is Bowbells.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SD-SPRING-SNOW-GOOS ... dZViewItem


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations are in order for Bruce Burkett and crew. Just goes to show the system is working there are a lot more that need to get the same thing.

Oh by the way boys it is legal for him or anyone else to guide in SD no license necessary. I'm glad I live in ND


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Does guiding really pay that good? I may have to reconsider!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

If convicted...maximum penalty


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Guide awaits sentencing, faces many charges

By KIM FUNDINGSLAND, Staff Writer [email protected]

BOWBELLS - Todd Mark Siemers, Bowbells, appeared in Burke County district court Tuesday on a continuation of an earlier court appearance when he was charged with 48 counts of providing guide or outfitter services without a license.

Northwest District Judge Doug Mattson of Minot detailed the charges against Siemers, telling him that he was facing a possible jail sentence of 48 years and 30 days and fines of $75,000.

While addressing the maximum penalties that apply to the charges facing Siemers, Mattson told him, "I have no reason to assume it would happen."

Mattson entered a not guilty plea on Siemers' behalf. Siemers was represented via telephone by Bismarck attorney Justin Vinje. A pre-trial conference was scheduled for April 24 in Bowbells.

On March 19, Siemers is scheduled to appear for sentencing in federal court in Bismarck where he faces nine federal charges relating to the illegal taking or concealing of migratory waterfowl. Siemers earlier entered a guilty plea to taking custody of birds taken by another and aiding and abetting in unlawful transport of migratory game birds.

In Burke County, Siemers faces 20 counts of providing guide or outfitter services for waterfowl without a license from September 2005 through October 2005; three counts of providing guide or outfitter services for archery deer without a license from September 2004 through October 2004; three counts of providing guide or outfitter services for snow goose hunting without a license during April 2005; 20 counts of acting as a guide or outfitter or advertising or otherwise representing to the public as a guide or outfitter without first securing a license for advertising "Guided Duck & Goose Hunts" and "Guided Trophy Whitetail Deer Hunts" on Ebay from January through November 2005; and two counts of guiding on prohibited lands as a result of guiding special agents on P.L.O.T.S. land in October 2005. Of the charges, 25 are Class A misdemeanors.

Siemers also faces a charge of theft of property, a Class B misdemeanor, for allegedly receiving or retaining a North Dakota Game and Fish Department magnetic vehicle sign that had been stolen.

During Tuesday's hearing, Siemers requested permission to leave North Dakota. Mattson granted the request, cautioning him not to leave the United States and requiring that he stay in contact with his attorney so the case can proceed as scheduled on April 24. At that time Siemers can change his plea or request a jury trial.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Do you think he's going down to Nebraska or wherever it was that he got busted last year for spring snow season violations?

We need our legislators to ramp up the penalties for repeat offenders. At some point these offenses need to be charged out as felonies.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Some extended jail time is in order...


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe somebody should post up the NE charges too.

This guy from appearances looks like he needs to spend 2 years is prison and loose all hunting privrleges for a lifetime.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't understand why they just don't buy licenses, with all the money they prolly have coming in they should be able to afford it!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its alot deeper than just "not buying" licenses. The "guiding without a license" charge was because he had his license revoked for previous violations.
I'm so tired of reading about idiots like him..Lets set an example!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the judge is in the wrong for telling the guy that he probably won't get the maximum. The judge should strike fear in these guys....make him think that he is going to get fried. That is just poor in my eyes.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

why don't they start sending some of these dingleberries to jail for a change, paying a fine is a slap on the wrist for most of these guys, getting plugged in the exit chute would be a better punishment and would hopefully get the point across


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

that is true tripleB, but i have feeling alot of them have already benn plugged in the exit chute before so they prolly wouldnt mind it!!! It just sounds like the type of people they are!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like he wanted to leave to giude in another state.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SD-SPRING-SNOW-GOOS ... dZViewItem

:eyeroll:

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bob, Unfortunately other states do not have the same regulations as we do. He is not breaking any laws guiding in those states, whether you or I like it thats way it is.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Like I said, these repeat violations need to be made felonies. Then it would be against federal law to carry a firearm. Probably take a little fun out of guiding.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Why do guides need to carry a firearm in the first place?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Why do guides need to carry a firearm in the first place?


To protect our clients from Mountain Lions :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If he has a revoked license in any other state, he cannot get a SD license or guide in SD.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Nebraska is not a member of the Wildlife Violators Compact but SD is

_*Wildlife Violator Compact member states include: Arizona, California, Colorado, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, North Dakota, Oregon, South Dakota, Tennessee, Utah, Washington and Wyoming.*_


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bob, Has Todd been convicted of anything? I can't remember if he ever was?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I am wondering if the Nebraska violations have gone to court.I dont think that they are members of Wildlife Violators Compact. I think it is time for all states to get on board with this agreement. Should the judge ask a defendent for what purpose he is leaving the state? If the defendent is going to engage in the business that he is charged with violating should the judge let him go out of state? The judge has the power to say no doesnt he?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Not positive on that g/o, I seem to remember there was an issue with getting his license in ND revoked. I posted the WVC info to make the point that he can still operate in Nebraska after his problems are resolved in ND. Unless he is in jail.

Bob


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Federal court sentences waterfowl outfitter

By KIM FUNDINGSLAND, Staff Writer [email protected]

BISMARCK - Outfitter and waterfowl guide Todd Mark Siemers, 30, Bowbells, was sentenced to 24 months probation with special conditions in Federal Court in Bismarck on Monday.

Siemers had earlier entered a guilty plea to taking custody of birds taken by another and aiding and abetting in unlawful transportion of migratory game birds.

In handing down the sentence, Chief Judge Daniel L. Hovland revoked Siemers' guiding and hunting privileges in North America and ordered that Siemers shall not posess any firearms until the terms of his probation are complete. Siemers was also ordered to submit to random substance abuse testing, refrain from excessive use of alcohol and permit the search of his person, residence, vehicle, computer, work place or any possessions at any time should there be any evidence of violation of the terms of his probation. In addition, Siemers was ordered to pay $500 in fines, $500 in restitution and a $35 special assessment.

Siemers, who had been advertising "hunts of a lifetime" on the Internet as president of Northern Waterfowl Outfitters, is scheduled for a pre-trial conference in Burke County on May 15, where he is charged with 48 counts of providing guide or outfitter services without a license, one charge of theft of property and for having no driver's license. Those charges carry a maximum penalty of 48 years in jail and $75,000 in fines.

In 2005, Siemers ran afoul of the law while guiding hunters in Nebraska. On March 6, 2005, Siemers plead guilty in Nebraska's Gage County to one count of illegal possession of game birds after Nebraska conservation officers seized 381 snow and blue geese from two pickups, two enclosed trailers and a rental storage unit in Beatrice, Neb. He was ordered to pay a fine of $500, was assessed $41.50 in court costs and $4,500 in

liquidated damages.

As early as 2003, Siemers faced Game and Fish violations in North Dakota. According to charges filed by the Burke County State's Attorney's Office, Siemers falsified information on a 2003 deer license application. The incident was investigated by game warden Jim Burud of Kenmare. Siemers reportedly was fined $150 and charged fees of $250.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

$1035 and probation. Slap on the wrist.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bowbells guide seeks plea agreement

By KIM FUNDINGSLAND, Staff Writer [email protected]

BOWBELLS - Todd Mark Siemers, 31, Bowbells, appeared before Northwest District Court Judge Richard Hagar on Tuesday facing 49 misdemeanor charges.

Siemers had appeared in late February before Northwest District Court Judge Doug Mattson on 48 counts of providing guide or outfitter services without a license. Since that appearance, Siemers requested a change of judgeship and Hagar was assigned to the case.

During Tuesday's brief hearing, Siemers was in the courtroom and was represented by attorney Justin Vinje of Bismarck. Vinje spoke to the court via speakerphone and informed Hagar that he was "hoping to resolve the matter without going to trial."

Mattson had earlier informed Siemers that he was facing a maximum sentence of 48 years and 30 days in jail and fines in excess of $75,000. Since that time Siemers has been charged with driving without a license and received sentencing in federal court on migratory waterfowl violations.

In federal court in Bismarck on April 30, Chief Judge Daniel L. Hovland revoked Siemers' guiding and hunting privileges and ordered that Siemers not possess any firearms until the terms of his 24-month probation are complete. The federal sentence followed the entering of a guilty plea by Siemers to charges of taking custody of birds taken by another and aiding and abetting ununlawful transportation of migratory game birds.

Burke County State's Attorney Jeffrey Sheets, Minot, told The Minot Daily News on Tuesday prior to Siemers' appearance that "a plea agreement was in the works and that the details should be finalized within the next couple of weeks."

Of the 49 charges Siemers is now facing, all are misdemeanors and do not require a court appearance. Hagar scheduled a pre-trial date of June 26 for Siemers should a plea agreement not be reached prior to that time.


----------

